# Search function on Kindle Cloud reader?



## rojosa (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there a search feature to look for certain words in my book while reading it on the cloud reader? How about in the Kindle for PC app?


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

No search function for the Cloud Reader, but I think there is for the K4PC app.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a shame but there is no search feature.  It definitely could be useful though.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

That would be interesting to have.


----------



## eamc (Oct 19, 2009)

Not only interesting, but vital.  The Kindle's search function, which will (in the home screen) find every occurrence of a word in every book in your collection is a great addition to scholarship and to reading, the kind of feature that provides in 10 seconds the equivalent of a week's library search.  Reviewers have largely ignored the Kindle search function, many don't even mention it.  Now Ctrl+F in the Kindle Cloud tells you immediately (in the search bar) how many occurrences of the word there are in the open book, and you can use >  and <  to go from occurrence 1 to 2 to 3 etc.  but you cannot see the highlighted word and where it is unless it is on the displayed page fragment.  Has anybody explored how to make this work?  Surely Kindle will fix this?


----------

